# Yote problem!



## OldCootHillbilly

Sumtins been robbin my rabbit snares. I'll run my line an normally I get 3 er 4 bunnies. Lately stuff been all tore up an fur layin everwhere. Thought maybe was a stray dog, but the nieghbor feller says he ain't seen none round.

Well, after work I ran my short line, bunnies were gone an I caught somethin outa the corner a my eye. Wasn't sure but looked like a coyote! Stopped by the nieghbor fellers an he said he seen it come outa the woods an head across the field!

I'm tired a feedin this thin. Gonna have ta nail his hide! Loosin pelts an meat! Nieghbor says he'll shoot it ifin he gets the chance. Don't wan't it botherin his animals. One a us is gonna get us a yote!

There gettin ta be a real problem round here. A few years ago folk thought ya was crazy ifin ya said ya seen a coyote. Now there beleivers!


----------



## Outpost

About every 2nd or 3rd week we (wife and I) hear a decent sized pack about 200 yards in back of the house. They seem to have similar ranges and patterns as the deer around here. 

I'd be squatting armed in the back woods at night if this time of year wasn't so unfriendly to brass monkeys...

I was over at the brother-in-laws' work location the other night and had two or three different voices float up from a nearby gully about 20 yards away. Little s.o.b.s are getting bold. Time to start carrying a "special" coyote sidearm.

Yup.... New Hampshire.... we got 'em too.....

No closed season... no bag limit....


----------



## *Andi

We have them and can hear them often ... the city north of us is having a huge problem right now ...

No hunting in city limits ...  cats and small (and now up) dogs are going missing each day. Folks are starting to get a little ticked. (the city is unsure what they will try next)

I know one thing, the little ol lady that spoke to the city about her "lap dog" I would not get in her way ... She told them hunting laws or not, if one came after her "pretty" while they were out ... was going to get shot.


----------



## mojo4

I have 2 Wil E Coyote problems. 1, they don't come close enough. 2, even if they did my neighbors won't like the shootin!


----------



## hiwall

I like coyotes because they keep the cat population down. But I don't mind when people shoot them as I don't think hunters could ever hurt the coyote population much.


----------



## Harvest

Coyotes are my favorite game to hunt, well short of wolf haha. Sneaky, smart little f'kers, and typically cause problems. I feel ya, put some bait out and just post out and wait for him with a rifle. You'll wither get him or tell him to stay the hell away.


----------



## Grimm

Even here in the city we have a coyote problem. I can't take Winter for a 2am walk without my sidearm and pepper spray. They are becoming brave enough to come up the stairs and mark my front porch. Winter isn't even old enough for her first season yet so I think they are waiting for the day they can get to our cats.


----------



## TheHangman

MMMmmm, we dont have coyotes here. I didnt know they could catch and kill cats.
Wish we had coyotes here.

The Hangman


----------



## *Andi

TheHangman said:


> MMMmmm, we dont have coyotes here. I didnt know they could catch and kill cats.


Cats (house) are #1 on the top of the list and be careful of what you wish for ... Just saying ...


----------



## cowboyhermit

We have a huge population of coyotes up here, they are a bigger subspecies than most but behave very similarly. They tend to create problems mainly in towns and cities around here. We have a lot of livestock and cats and hear them howling most nights (I honestly LOVE to listen to them, more beautiful than wolves even) and over the last hundred years they have NOT been a significant problem for our farm. 
They have beautiful fur when prime and we can still get decent money for them, even frozen whole. Snares work great if firearms are not an option (power snares preferably) but they are smart and catching dogs is a concern.


----------



## Caribou

They make electronic calls that sound like a wounded rabbit. You have already got them used to coming to trapped rabbits. Set the call out fifty yards and wait for the little rascals to show.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Of course there are non-electric calls too, they are pretty easy but take some practice like any call.


----------



## Harvest

Caribou said:


> They make electronic calls that sound like a wounded rabbit. You have already got them used to coming to trapped rabbits. Set the call out fifty yards and wait for the little rascals to show.


Yes sir haha, best way to get them.


----------



## hiwall

One of the best working coyote calls is just sucking on the back of your hand to make a squeaking sound. It works great and nothing to buy or carry.


----------



## kejmack

TheHangman said:


> MMMmmm, we dont have coyotes here. I didnt know they could catch and kill cats.
> Wish we had coyotes here.


When I lived in Virginia, the highway department found a coyote den in one of the culverts. It contained 53 dog and cat collars. They will take any small dog or cat.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Any small dog or cat they CAN. Must be afraid of our semi-feral farm cats, seriously though, if there are trees or buildings around they can't catch a smart cat. Have seen them chased away by small dogs before, it is the ones that trust them at first that seem to get into trouble.


----------



## Boomy

Oddly enough I don't have a coyote or bobcat problem?


----------



## partdeux

*Andi said:


> No hunting in city limits ...  cats and small (and now up) dogs are going missing each day. if one came after her "pretty" while they were out ... was going to get shot.


WRONG,

If she feels her life is in danger, the yote will be shot. Self defense shootings are legal in many urban areas. Defending a pet may not be.


----------



## redhorse

We have them bad up here. I keep donkeys around to fend them off. Over the years I have found two very trampled and dead ones out in the pasture. Also the occasional **** and possum. Only problem with the donkeys is they will chase and kill my dogs and cats if the opportunity presents itself. I love to hear the coyotes howling at night though. Can't trap them, there is a large group of **** hunters that run their dogs all the time. Even if it was on my own property, I would hate to snare someone's prize dog. Lately there black bears have been returning to the area and getting into garbage cans. I haven't noticed them on my property yet, but am now worried about my composter, garden, and animal feed in the barn. Setting up electric fence around the garden this year! Not sure if the donkeys would take on a black bear. 

Boomy, nice bob cat! I've only ever seen them on trail cams. Kinda hate to see them shot, but I know the pelts are beautiful, and I'd shoot one if I caught it anywhere near my chickens.


----------



## Boomy

redhorse said:


> Boomy, nice bob cat! I've only ever seen them on trail cams. Kinda hate to see them shot, but I know the pelts are beautiful, and I'd shoot one if I caught it anywhere near my chickens.


I'm eating my next one. The meat was sweet and white, but that one I took on Aug 1st at the beginning of the morning (80*F+)so the meat wasn't going to keep.


----------



## *Andi

partdeux said:


> WRONG,
> 
> If she feels her life is in danger, the yote will be shot. Self defense shootings are legal in many urban areas. Defending a pet may not be.


Interesting ...

I think laws may vary within different cities.

Heard about a man that killed a dog that was attacking a child, Didn't matter that he saved the childs life to the law ... The man was charged with discharging a gun within X feet from a home.

:dunno:


----------



## kejmack

A guy in Warrenton, VA shot a coyote in his yard and they charged him for discharging a firearm within the town limits.


----------



## Boomy

*Andi said:


> Interesting ...
> 
> I think laws may vary within different cities.
> 
> Heard about a man that killed a dog that was attacking a child, Didn't matter that he saved the childs life to the law ... The man was charged with discharging a gun within X feet from a home.
> 
> :dunno:


And in my neighborhood we were told that if they let their pit out to shoot it even if it was in its own yard.


----------



## jsriley5

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Sumtins been robbin my rabbit snares. I'll run my line an normally I get 3 er 4 bunnies. Lately stuff been all tore up an fur layin everwhere. Thought maybe was a stray dog, but the nieghbor feller says he ain't seen none round.
> 
> Well, after work I ran my short line, bunnies were gone an I caught somethin outa the corner a my eye. Wasn't sure but looked like a coyote! Stopped by the nieghbor fellers an he said he seen it come outa the woods an head across the field!
> 
> I'm tired a feedin this thin. Gonna have ta nail his hide! Loosin pelts an meat! Nieghbor says he'll shoot it ifin he gets the chance. Don't wan't it botherin his animals. One a us is gonna get us a yote!
> 
> There gettin ta be a real problem round here. A few years ago folk thought ya was crazy ifin ya said ya seen a coyote. Now there beleivers!


Supposing there are no lose dogs or cats around then you should be able to snare the yote as well set your rabbit snare for the rabbit then a yote snare on either side with all the proper guiding trash to keep em from coming at the snare from the side. Snare set for yote won't stop a rabbit or be messed up by one. Is what I"d do if I didn't have time to set up and shoot the booger.


----------



## Caribou

kejmack said:


> A guy in Warrenton, VA shot a coyote in his yard and they charged him for discharging a firearm within the town limits.


Some jurisdictions are really anti gun. I would consider that any coyote approaching a human to be a rabies risk. Remember that being charged with a crime is not a conviction. Many people will pay the fine because it is easier than going to court or they are intimidated by the prosecutor.

Remember, if you are ever on a jury, you are both the judge of the facts and a judge of the law. If you believe that they did it but that they had the right to do so or that you would have done the same thing, then it is up to you to vote for acquittal.


----------



## Attila

If you can find a recording or a cassette tape of a varmint call, titled Chocking Chicken, (yes, that really is the name), get it. It will bring the coyotes in like iron filings to a magnet. Wound rabbit works pretty well, but the chocking chicken is amazing.


----------



## hiwall

Sounds like there is food in the area for coyotes. So if you kill all the coyotes there now more will move in to replace them. In many areas snares are illegal so check laws before using. People have been trying to eradicate coyotes for over 100 years and the only thing that has happened is they expanded there range. If you have coyotes near your home chances are you always will.


----------



## OHprepper

we have an open season on coyotes in ohio, in fact it is the only thing you can kill with any weapon any time of the year. whenever i go hiking and i am carrying if i get stopped i just tell them i am coyote hunting and they walk away...probably thinking...."stupid city boy thinks he's gonna kill a coyote with a 1911". when i deer hunt i usually come back and sit on the gut bag for awhile to get coyotes. on another note...Redhorse, bobcat are endangered in ohio. we killed them all in the early 1900's. they are just now coming back. if you ever did see one eating your chickens, as an ohioan in the wildlife management profession, i would appreciate it if you just PM'd me. i will come and dart it and relocate it. as of now we only have two breeding populations in the state. if we let them be prolific....one day people like you and i can start shooting them every year. same way with black bear. they now swim over from WV. i can't hunt them yet, but i do have to keep them away from trash  the bear that is.


----------



## redhorse

OHprepper said:


> we have an open season on coyotes in ohio, in fact it is the only thing you can kill with any weapon any time of the year. whenever i go hiking and i am carrying if i get stopped i just tell them i am coyote hunting and they walk away...probably thinking...."stupid city boy thinks he's gonna kill a coyote with a 1911". when i deer hunt i usually come back and sit on the gut bag for awhile to get coyotes. on another note...Redhorse, bobcat are endangered in ohio. we killed them all in the early 1900's. they are just now coming back. if you ever did see one eating your chickens, as an ohioan in the wildlife management profession, i would appreciate it if you just PM'd me. i will come and dart it and relocate it. as of now we only have two breeding populations in the state. if we let them be prolific....one day people like you and i can start shooting them every year. same way with black bear. they now swim over from WV. i can't hunt them yet, but i do have to keep them away from trash  the bear that is.


Haven't ever laid eyes on a bob cat, but if I ever catch one in the barn, I'll give you a buzz. Haven't seen the bear yet except for tracks, but I think they might take down more than a chicken in the barn if they were hungry. I might not be so welcoming of the wildlife in that scenario. Hopefully the bears stay far away, or limit themselves to the neighbors garbage and bird feeders. No offence of course, but I work hard and put a lot of time, effort, and money into my livestock. Plus I can't imagine a bear would like me raining on it's parade. I know black bears are generally skittish, but I don't think it would be a good situation for anyone if I caught one cornered in the barn in the middle of a meal.


----------



## talob

We have a lot of cotes around here, lost a couple of chickens to em a while back looking back think it was my own fault, anyway I'm ready now got the cote getter hanging by the door now, just got a night scope watched a nice buck with it last night (still have horns) would like to get set up to do some cote hunting this summer.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

*Funny Update!*

Well, got offin work late, figures, So I got a late start runnin my lines.

Momma does this zumba dance/exercise class thin on mondays an thursdays an she was runnin late to. I come in the door an asked her ta grab me a handfull a shotgun shells when she wen't down ta grab her water. She says which ones? I said the green ones.

See I load my own. I make up my own slugs to. The green shells er 7/8 oz slugs. So she comes up with bout 6 of em an I tell her ta just toss em in my haversack cause I'm changin clothes. She does an off she goes ta class.

I get changed, grab my coat an hat, the single shot shotgun (I like it fer runnin the lines, don't wanna use a rifle round there cause a the cattle) an my haversack. Head out the door, it's startin ta get dark so I gotta hurry. Get ta my lines, reach in the bag an grab a shell an stuff er in the barrel an close her up. Start workin the line, not much out there tanight. Was a cold an damp day. Everthin was holed up an I'm beginnin ta wish I was to. Turn on my headlamp cause it's gettin perty dark. Come around the corner an low an behold there that bugger be, sniffin round fer a meal. I pulled up an was just gettin ready fer a nice broadside when he caught wind a me. I squeezed the trigger bout the exact same time he turned ta run. I shot an it didn't feel er sound right.

Well come ta find out it weren't my slugs momma grabbed. Ya see, I have to reloads in green hulls. One be slugs, the other......................rock salt! I done peppered his backside with a load a salt! He was sure a carryin on as he tore through the woods!

Kinda wonder ifin he'll come back again?


----------



## Grimm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Well, got offin work late, figures, So I got a late start runnin my lines.
> 
> Momma does this zumba dance/exercise class thin on mondays an thursdays an she was runnin late to. I come in the door an asked her ta grab me a handfull a shotgun shells when she wen't down ta grab her water. She says which ones? I said the green ones.
> 
> See I load my own. I make up my own slugs to. The green shells er 7/8 oz slugs. So she comes up with bout 6 of em an I tell her ta just toss em in my haversack cause I'm changin clothes. She does an off she goes ta class.
> 
> I get changed, grab my coat an hat, the single shot shotgun (I like it fer runnin the lines, don't wanna use a rifle round there cause a the cattle) an my haversack. Head out the door, it's startin ta get dark so I gotta hurry. Get ta my lines, reach in the bag an grab a shell an stuff er in the barrel an close her up. Start workin the line, not much out there tanight. Was a cold an damp day. Everthin was holed up an I'm beginnin ta wish I was to. Turn on my headlamp cause it's gettin perty dark. Come around the corner an low an behold there that bugger be, sniffin round fer a meal. I pulled up an was just gettin ready fer a nice broadside when he caught wind a me. I squeezed the trigger bout the exact same time he turned ta run. I shot an it didn't feel er sound right.
> 
> Well come ta find out it weren't my slugs momma grabbed. Ya see, I have to reloads in green hulls. One be slugs, the other......................rock salt! I done peppered his backside with a load a salt! He was sure a carryin on as he tore through the woods!
> 
> Kinda wonder ifin he'll come back again?


What do you use the salt rounds for?


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Let's just say it ain't a good idear ta be messin round with my chickens er property an give me a shot at yer backside!


----------



## Grimm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Let's just say it ain't a good idear ta be messin round with my chickens er property an give me a shot at yer backside!


Non lethal home protection from chicken thieves?


----------



## Caribou

I love chicken, guess I know how to wear my plate carrier.


----------



## partdeux

*Andi said:


> Interesting ...
> 
> I think laws may vary within different cities.
> 
> Heard about a man that killed a dog that was attacking a child, Didn't matter that he saved the childs life to the law ... The man was charged with discharging a gun within X feet from a home.
> 
> :dunno:


State laws will generally be the key. That's why every person should have on speed dial at least one 2A experienced attorney. You can be charged with any trumped up charges, but a good attorney is needed to keep that under control.


----------



## fondini

Here's a couple from NW ohio.


----------



## BillS

partdeux said:


> WRONG,
> 
> If she feels her life is in danger, the yote will be shot. Self defense shootings are legal in many urban areas. Defending a pet may not be.


I'd defend my pet first and worry about the consequences later.


----------



## bugoutbob

Lots of them varmits up this way. They used to be solo hunters but the past couple years have been packing up more and more. The worst are those that have got a little dog crossbred in 'em. They're bigger and a lot less shy of people. My nearby neighbor has killed 18 since fall on his 80 acres. I'm in town so we see them less often but they are here. Can't drive a country road anywhere without seeing them.


We've also had a big run of foxes, but that has reduce the cat and skunk population.

Hear a scuffle and rut outside the bedroom window the other night looked out and saw a fox with a rabbit. He just swung his head and smacked that old rabbits head against the fence post. No more sound and one satisfied looking fox trotted off.


----------



## Grimm

fondini said:


> View attachment 4133
> 
> 
> Here's a couple from NW ohio.


Those pelts look soft.

The coyote pelts I have seen up close and touched are nasty. They feel like the critter has a bad case of mites or male pattern baldness.


----------



## cowboyhermit

Coyotes in prime (winter coats) up here have BEAUTIFUL fur, one of my favorites. They can be subject to "mange" in some areas and when their population becomes to dense.
http://www.furisgreen.com/afficherevenement.aspx?id=628&langue..


----------



## RUN1251

We've trapped five coyotes and four bobcats in the last five months. We always lost a few chickens and turkeys to them but we never worried much until a coyote came up into our closest neighbors yard and grabbed her Schnauzer at 7 in the morning while she watched helplessly from the window. She found her pet's collar in a "bone yard" in a gully near her house. We tried to call them up with out success but the traps worked. We had a professional trapper come and show us how to set them. I'm having three of the bobcats tanned. Their pelts were beautiful but the coyotes were mangy looking. I didn't want to even touch them.


----------



## OHprepper

RUN1251 said:


> Their pelts were beautiful but the coyotes were mangy looking. I didn't want to even touch them.


bit of wildlife management background here, if you want them with better pelts, kill more of them. once the population is thinned out they will have less chance of disease, and more prey availability. so they will be healthier, which increases litter size. also important to note that because of their skittish nature, its very difficult to wipe out all of them. which is good. it gives their population a bubble effect if they arent trapped or killed regularly. just my .02


----------



## Magus

Happiness is a yote with a gut full of cigarette butts.


----------



## Grimm

Magus said:


> Happiness is a yote with a gut full of cigarette butts.


I know Winter has tried to eat cigarette butts when we walk in the park but how do you get a coyote to eat a bunch of them?


----------



## Boomy

Grimm- see previous post about "Arrows for yotes" thread...


----------



## Grimm

Boomy said:


> Grimm- see previous post about "Arrows for yotes" thread...


I was being silly.


----------



## Jezcruzen

I've never seen a coyote even though they have been around here for years. Some claim to see them all the time. My wife spotted two eating a wild turkey out in a nearby field when she was driving home late one night. 

I only just heard them this past summer. I would hear them howl and yip a few times in the middle of the night when our windows were open, but not every night. About a month ago one howled out in front of the house, but only howled once and stopped.

I free-range my chickens, but have not lost any to coyotes although hawks took seven half-grown ones last summer. I do put them up in the evening, and the hen house is secure. I hope it stays that way!


----------



## Boomy

Grimm said:


> I was being silly.


Oooooooohhhhh ...........


----------



## jsriley5

NOt crazy about the yotes but I really want to get rid of the yote hunters. Last weekend they were running up and down and blocking the road. Drove past seen half gallons of whiskey and hands fulls of beer. Not happy with em getting drunk running up and down the road, waiting for the dogs to bring a yote out so they can shoot at it around it and all over the damn neighborhood. I was heading out to get plate numbers when they finally left (think maybe they noticed the stinkeye I was a giving them. 

Still chuckling by the way from the mental picture of that rock salted yote a yipping and ripping through the underbrush  

NOt positive it was a yote but they have been conming close last few weeks . bout two nights ago I was out bringing my shepherd in and got a flash of a red eye at the edge of the yard. It was gone afore I got the flashlight on it so no shot (I was carrying a little 9mm) Not really likeng the quantity and the proximity lately. Gonna have to take the rabbit squealer out and maybe thin a few my ownself.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Last 4 days a snare season an NOW it decides ta snow! Some years ya just can't win.

Ain't seen nothin a that coyote though!


----------



## Grimm

OldCootHillbilly said:


> Last 4 days a snare season an NOW it decides ta snow! Some years ya just can't win.
> 
> Ain't seen nothin a that coyote though!


Glad the mud puppy is staying away but it stinks that it is snowing for you.


----------



## jsriley5

wax them snares and set em anyway they dont move as much but them bunnies will still use the trails some. might getcha a few. although if you are in line for the ice they are calling for here both snare and bunnies are lilely to be a block of ice and I"d not really wanna have to go check traps either have been known to leave my sets high dry and tripped when bad weather was coming on. Of course I was a lazy teenager then


----------



## Magus

Grimm said:


> I know Winter has tried to eat cigarette butts when we walk in the park but how do you get a coyote to eat a bunch of them?


You render them down into nicotine sulphate and inject it into rotten meat for them.
Then skin them out for that 50$ bullet hole free pelt and 20$ bounty.


----------



## PipLogan

Magus I just got my " coyote " gun all ready, I'm going to try my luck Friday, hoping to put that knife u sold me to use


----------



## Tank_Girl

Here in Australia we wire 1080 laced meat baits to fence lines during calving season to control dingoes and wild dogs.

It's proven very effective.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1080_poison


----------



## Magus

PipLogan said:


> Magus I just got my " coyote " gun all ready, I'm going to try my luck Friday, hoping to put that knife u sold me to use


I got a 410 snake charmer, what you got?[I'm Suburban or it'd be my FAL.]



Tank_Girl said:


> Here in Australia we wire 1080 laced meat baits to fence lines during calving season to control dingoes and wild dogs.
> 
> It's proven very effective.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1080_poison


Love you guys to death! where you at T.G?


----------



## PipLogan

I got my Mosin with a scope and bipod  nothing left but fur and blood !


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

Heavy snow spoused ta hit tammaraw night. We'll see. Ifin it gonna snow like they say I might just pull em. Er maybe I'll wait an see. I don't know I be so confusid!:eyebulge: Only got three days left.

Then we'll have ta wait till next year. Might expand the line a bit, specially ifin were gonna have another winter like this en. One thin we ain't got no shortage of be bunnies!


----------



## Magus

Track n cap. give you an excuse to hike around in a circle with a gun.LOL


----------



## jsriley5

Git out there in that nasty stuff and look for sittin up under tufts of grass low tre boughs and anything else that will cover em good 22 huntin when they will be sittin tight. No shot to pick out of the carcass before you fry it up either . Been a long time since I hunted didn't have a huntable population for a long time now we got the rabbits and I aint got the giddyap to go get em. Get my disability settled I"ll get a permit to hunt em from a four wheeler then I just need a four wheeler  Four wheeler with a reclining back rest  I"ll be stylin'


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

2 1/2 hours a blowin snow. Was goin ta go pull snares. Go ta start the ATV an the battery be dead! Hoof it, er jump start it? Gonna try an get it runnin, to tired ta hoof all that in the snow taday!

Should be perty in the woods.


----------

